

Why has no one replaced speakerphones yet? - alienlike

To the budding entrepreneurs of Hacker News, I issue a challenge: develop a technology to replace speakerphones. There is nothing like being on the receiving end of a speakerphone and straining to understand what the guy in the back of the room is trying to say.<p>I can't say how this should work - that's up to you to work out. One solution might entail everyone synchronizing their smart phones. Another solution might involve a receiver and a room full of bluetooth headsets.<p>Perhaps I am thinking too narrowly about the problem, and some brand new mode of teleconferencing will render speakerphones obsolete. Regardless, thanks for your consideration! I look forward to never having to talk to a speakerphone again.
======
trafficlight
Speakerphones are a get-what-you-pay-for kind of thing. Polycom speakerphones
are expensive, but they work really well.

~~~
caw
I agree. The polycoms with secondary microphones pick up those guys in the
background you care about.

Being entrenched in the corporate culture, if you tried to sell my department
on a brand new "speakerphone" that required the use of my cell phone, or was
enhanced by my cell phone, I'm going to ask why my phone isn't corporate
issued then, if I have to use it on all of my work conference calls.

If everyone used their own phone, then you might as well dial into a bridge,
and I think that's a solved problem.

------
tunetosuraj
Ohk, so this idea pops up in my mind.

An application to direct calls from your speakerphones when you're at home (or
office) [Can be done via NFC or Same Wifi connection]. Without sacrificing the
quality of your conversation.

I'd love to see this feature in Android, quite possible.

Pros:

\- You don't have to get up for a call every time

\- Great Quality

\- Hackable for Developers

Cons:

\- You have to built a special hardware for that

------
rman666
What do you mean? Replaced them with what?

